# HIS Radeon HD 2900XT Information



## Bastieeeh (May 2, 2007)

As we reported to you earlier today, HIS Digital recently updated their website with the online product presentation of their upcoming HIS Radeon HD 2900XT 512MB GDDR3 VIVO PCIe graphics card. It seems like HIS took the website down now but we still have all the pages for your viewing pleasure.

*PICTURES HAVE BEEN REMOVED AT REQUEST OF HIS*

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Bastieeh. As soon as it was posted and I posted, I couldnt really look at the webpages without it erroring. Thanks again.


----------



## L|NK|N (May 2, 2007)

Teh card = teh bomb!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 2, 2007)

lol some newb tech at HIS posts it up by mistake, amd flames for nda breach and now it's down. someone just got fired.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2007)

is that card gonna have a dual PCI-E power requirement....I cant make out from the pics.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

The ATi flagship will probably need dual PCIE power, but any model below that shouldnt do. I would suspect most sensible people would opt for the model down, money saved, less power draw, OCd = falgship competing performance levels.

All this graphics card nonsence is getting silly now, generation after generation I'm seeing rediculously high power draws, excessive PCB sizes and weight - some to the extent of the PCB warping, and generally very poor PCB design and thermal solutions. Is it really going to take me doing a final year uni project of redesigning a graphics card PCB to wake ATi and nVidia up? Cos if I have to, I'll kick their arse at their own game.


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> The ATi flagship will probably need dual PCIE power, but any model below that shouldnt do. I would suspect most sensible people would opt for the model down, money saved, less power draw, OCd = falgship competing performance levels.
> 
> All this graphics card nonsence is getting silly now, generation after generation I'm seeing rediculously high power draws, excessive PCB sizes and weight - some to the extent of the PCB warping, and generally very poor PCB design and thermal solutions. Is it really going to take me doing a final year uni project of redesigning a graphics card PCB to wake ATi and nVidia up? Cos if I have to, I'll kick their arse at their own game.



Perhaps the chaps over at S3 can hire you... then finally we can have some Chrome domination!!!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 3, 2007)

I noticed it said DDR3 memory... I was under the impression it was going to be DDR4???  Maybe that is the XTX model huh.....

I also noticed that a crossfire cable comes in the box???  I thought it was going to be built in support with no need for any special cables??

Well it looks pretty cool, I am very interested in seeing one of these on the street so we can get some proper benchies......  none of this enquirer crap!!


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2007)

I think it would of been cool to someway make it possible to use X-Fi sound work with the card for HDMI sound.


BTW, The Inquirer used this news story today.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2007)

Ha Ha, they check out website for news. ROFLMAO thats awesome


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I think it would of been cool to someway make it possible to use X-Fi sound work with the card for HDMI sound.
> 
> 
> BTW, The Inquirer used this news story today.



hahaha thats pretty damn cool,  well, thats a first i think...


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> The ATi flagship will probably need dual PCIE power...



I think ATI was supposed to use the new PCIe 2.0 connector, which has 8 pins on it.  Just a guess, as I saw the pic a while back and the connector was red, so I am assuming red = ATI.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 4, 2007)

I read that AMD recommends a minimum 750W PSU for this sucker.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1187050
>>http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=810&Itemid=1

Look at the Specs picture towards the bottom. One of the bullets.


----------



## Chewy (May 5, 2007)

I doubt it will really need that much, "maybe" if you were overclocking or using crappy brand psu's.. I'm certain my 500watt 38 amp 12v single rail will handle it... with ease at stock settings.. 
 Fudzilla now says it will work with a 400-500 watt psu aswell... I donno why they didnt link to where they got thier infomation.. They "say" ati said that yet I doubt it... 3 pci-e plugs!? I mean wtf bull is that lol.

"For optimal performance and Overdrive overclocking you need to use one 2x3 pin PCIe power connector and one 2x4 pin PCIe power connector."

I'm out sleep.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 5, 2007)

Three hundred and twenty stream processors....incredible.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2007)

750W is probably just a number to cover the weaker PSU's = max ratings.  Something like a PC Power & Cooling that rates the PSU's at mean (average) wattage would obviously be able to fly at a much lower rating.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

It is quite possible that under high system load (gaming) that the new card with the current high end processors will need at least a 750W PSU.


----------



## hat (May 5, 2007)

at ket--exactly why I like my little 6800... single slot... a little long though


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2007)

Owned 



> PICTURES HAVE BEEN REMOVED AT REQUEST OF HIS


----------



## cwebb04 (May 11, 2007)

*HIS 2900XT now in stock?!?*

http://case-mod.com ... on the front page?


----------



## Gam'ster (May 11, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Owned



lol


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2007)

cwebb04 said:


> http://case-mod.com ... on the front page?



I went there.  They have it listed at $499, but on sale for $449.  However, when you add it to your cart, it says $429!!!!  If only I had the cash


----------



## Grings (May 11, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I went there.  They have it listed at $499, but on sale for $449.  However, when you add it to your cart, it says $429!!!!  If only I had the cash



how much are 8800 gts's there now ? (trying to get an idea of uk price)


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2007)

Holy crap!  I can have one delivered by tomorrow afternoon!  Wondering if I should actually do it.


----------



## Grings (May 11, 2007)

erocker said:


> Holy crap!  I can have one delivered by tomorrow afternoon!  Wondering if I should actually do it.



have you got a pci-e motherboard?


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2007)

A Tforce550 along with a x2 3600+ brisbane, Ds9 memory, ready, and waiting like a whore for some R600 goodness!!!


----------



## Gam'ster (May 11, 2007)

Grings said:


> how much are 8800 gts's there now ? (trying to get an idea of uk price)




OCUK got the P.O.V 320mb for £178 and a BFG 640 for £258

Nvm i miss read lol, trying to eat chinese and read is too much for me


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2007)

£163 for the Point of view 8800GTS 320MB through E Buyer with the Google checkout discount......it's here@

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125325


----------



## Grings (May 12, 2007)

no, lol, i meant how much are 8800gts's in the u.s., anyway i looked and theyre about $290-300 for a 320, and $350ish for a 640, if theyre (the hd2900xt) going to be $450 then looks like they'll be £280-300 here to start with, hopefully there will be a full scale price war during the first few months of this being out, and they'll be under £200 in no time


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2007)

Grings said:


> no, lol, i meant how much are 8800gts's in the u.s., anyway i looked and theyre about $290-300 for a 320, and $350ish for a 640, if theyre (the hd2900xt) going to be $450 then looks like they'll be £280-300 here to start with, hopefully there will be a full scale price war during the first few months of this being out, and they'll be under £200 in no time



Hopefully, I see most of the current Nvidia DX10 range dropping by upto 20% within the next 4 weeks or so.


----------

